# Ohio River OMBTT event 04/25



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We are in the final stages of planning the event. We will be going out of Powhatan Point ramp. It will be good to fish the river again. I will have apps very soon and will post on this site as well.


Jami www.ombtt.com


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

4/25 is a Thursday. Did you mean 5/25?


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

What nobody wants to take a day off from work to fish?

OOOPS You are exactly correct it should be May 25th. I need to get on the lake I am loosing it. Can you change the thread once its posted?


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm in 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Is this going to be a two day event??


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We are getting our feet wet first with a one day event. Once we see what kind of response we get we will look at the possibility of making it a Pot~A~Gold event similar to our Mosquito and Indian events. I have had quite a few people wanting me to come to the river and we wanted to target the SE part of the Ohio River. I am fishing the Bass Festival as well. I have been told they do an awesome job with that event. I want to see the facility's in the area due to it has been a long time since I have been there. We are also going to be working with another Marina in the area. I am going to meet with them soon to make sure they are on board as well as their suggestions for the event. 
I am going to make sure that we have a good payout as well it will definitely be a 80% payback minimum with 100% on the Big Bass pot.I wanted to have this event somewhere else ramp wise but we had problems going where we wanted. I unfortunately had to finish my circuit and established opens planning/permits etc before I turned my efforts towards this open. If we have a good turnout that will change next year. I am always up for suggestions. I do not have much experience down there so let me know if there are some good ramps or facility's that would be better for this event. I miss fishing the river and the fishing has really improved big time.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Very interested in this Alumking. Most of my fishing is done in this pool of the river. Of the four main ramps on this pool, Powhatan is probably your best choice. Probably the most parking, Wheeling Island probably second, then Moundsville then Bellaire. Powhatan in my opinion is probably the best ramp, can get three wide if you know what you're doin. Wheeling Island a little steeper but not bad at all. Moundsville fairly steep and Bellaire can get pretty congested. Powhatan has a small shelter with a few picnic tables; nice for the weigh in. Also restrooms on site.and plenty of trees for some shade. Wheeling Island has rest rooms beside ramp and a shelter but not sure about using the shelter. Seems there's always something going on there when our club has a tournament there. Restrooms at Moundsdville and no facilities at Bellaire that I know of. Powhatan is the probably the easiest to get to then Moundsville, Wheeling Island and Bellaire. Not sure but I have heard there are going to be upgrades to the facilities at Powhatan also.
Bass Festival is a huge draw. Nicely ran tournament and great competition. There is a brand new ramp located just below New Matamoras Ohio. Really nice. Right off Rt. 7. Plenty of parking. That's in the next pool south though. Same pool that the launch for the Bass Fetival is. Your choice of Powhatan will suit your tournament well. A lot of guys will probably run north and lock thru to next pool up; some may lock thru south. About a 15 to 20 minute run to lock thru north and 12 to 15 minute run to lock thru south. 
Don't know if any of this info helps. Any questions, I'd be glad to help if I can.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks FIPNPITCH look forward to having this event. Good info! Stay tuned hopefully we will have app out in 2 weeks.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

I can let everyone in my club know. Can spread the word to a couple of other local clubs also. I'll keep an eye on here for the apps and go from there.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Keep with it Jamie!!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

First off I want to remind everyone I gave the wrong date on the event it is 05/25/13 a Saturday. I also want to thank a few people as well. Mound City Bassmasters had no problem with us using the same pool on the same date. They did not have to allow us to have this event but they did. Thanks guys we really appreciate you doing that. Also want to thank WVDNR for their help in getting this events permit taken care of. It is a different process getting permits on the Ohio River and they helped me through it. Thanks DNR! I also want to thank Dan and Cecil at Wrights Riverside Marine. They will be helping us to promote the event and they will be co-host as well. I have heard a great deal of good things about them and I can see why. I got to look at the river Saturday when I was down there to meet with Wrights and it looked good. If this lousy weather does not break soon I will be headed there with the boat! I hope you guys down south will fish our event. I don't think you will find too many events run as well as we do. We always welcome your opinions after the event and always strive to improve.

Thanks, Jami Norman www.ombtt.com


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Here is the app


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Entry form in mailbox,headed your way!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

When's the entry cut off jami?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We will take them at event as well. 100 boat cap


----------



## ratherbfishn (Mar 8, 2013)

Guys I have fished the Mega Bass Circuit in Ohio for 2 years with another season coming on quickly. I will say that Jami runs a great circuit with hardly any problems or disagreements. This open on the Ohio River will be a great event for all and will be ran very well. Lots of fun, hope to see you guys out there.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

How many do you have signed up Jami?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I have 10 pre registred so far. I have had tons of calls guys are waiting to make sure we do not get a huge rain. We are one of the few circuits that shows pre signs. I never get that many pre regesterd anyways. Last year had 14 for indian and ended up with 50. So that gives you an idea. We do not charge a late fee either! I really think if the weather and river are ok this will be big!!!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

alumking said:


> I have 10 pre registred so far. I have had tons of calls guys are waiting to make sure we do not get a huge rain. We are one of the few circuits that shows pre signs. I never get that many pre regesterd anyways. Last year had 14 for indian and ended up with 50. So that gives you an idea. We do not charge a late fee either! I really think if the weather and river are ok this will be big!!!


No doubt!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Anybody got an update???

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/OHIORIVEROPEN.html

Let me know what all you guys thought of the event?


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought everything went smooth and flawless can't wait till next year. Keep it on a Saturday and a one day event please. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

